# Cuccarini: esordio flop a La Vita in Diretta, vince la D'Urso



## fabri47 (10 Settembre 2019)

*Flop di ascolti* per *Lorella Cuccarini* ed *Alberto Matano* al debutto a *La Vita in Diretta*. Lo storico contenitore di Rai 1, da anni in affanno dal punto di vista degli ascolti (un crollo costante, che avviene dal 2013, dopo l'abbandono di Mara Venier alla conduzione), alla prima puntata di questa stagione ha realizzato solo 1.258.000 spettatori con il 13.42%, nella prima parte in onda dalle 16.52 alle 17.01, e 1.381.000 spettatori con il 14.42% nella seconda parte in onda dalle 17.05 alle 18.40. 

Il programma, dunque, nonostante il cambio di conduttori ha *perso la sfida* contro Pomeriggio 5 di *Barbara D'Urso*, anche questo al debutto stagionale, il quale ha raccolto 1.485.000 spettatori (16.44%), nella prima parte e 1.581.000 spettatori (15.65%) nella seconda. L'anno scorso, la coppia Fialdini e Timperi fece meglio alla prima puntata, in quanto totalizzò il 16% di share nella seconda parte, riuscendo a battere Pomeriggio 5, anche se poi con il passare dei mesi fu il programma di Canale 5 ad avere nettamente la meglio sulla trasmissione di Rai 1.

Va ammesso, però, che nella giornata di ieri, vista la votazione alla Camera per la fiducia al governo Conte-bis, canali come Rai 2 e La7 che si sono occupati di tale argomento, hanno rubato pubblico alle generaliste facendole calare in ascolti.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Settembre 2019)

Ho provato a vedere qualcosa. Inguardabile, ormai La Vita in Diretta è diventata la versione Rai di Quarto Grado e ci credo che la gente la rifiuta. Invece mi ricordo che nelle prime edizioni, specie quelle con Cucuzza e la coppia Sposini (poverino) - Venier, si sentiva veramente un calore familiare. Eppure pensavo che con la Cuccarini si tornasse un pò alla leggerezza di tanti anni fa, ma nulla.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Settembre 2019)

up


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Settembre 2019)

Ma solo io guardo nulla che riguardi Rai o Mediaset? Cioè sti programmi sono arcaici.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Settembre 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma solo io guardo nulla che riguardi Rai o Mediaset? Cioè sti programmi sono arcaici.



a me piacciono i programmi arcaici, se belli.

questi fanno schifo... non li guardo proprio neanche io.

mi pare torni giochi senza frontiere... quello è bello


----------



## RojoNero (10 Settembre 2019)

non vinci contro la D'Urso come non vinci contro la De Filippi il sabato sera! non so perchè ma piacciono alla gran maggioranza delle persone


----------



## fabri47 (11 Settembre 2019)

*Grave crollo di ascolti per La Vita in Diretta, seconda puntata tra l'11 ed il 12% di share ed ancora battuta da Pomeriggio 5. Mai il programma di Rai 1 ha iniziato la stagione così male. *


----------



## Snake (11 Settembre 2019)

è quello che meritano per aver fatto fuori la Fialdini


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Settembre 2019)

RojoNero ha scritto:


> non vinci contro la D'Urso come non vinci contro la De Filippi il sabato sera! non so perchè ma piacciono alla gran maggioranza delle persone



Perche la gente è ritardata.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Settembre 2019)

RojoNero ha scritto:


> non vinci contro la D'Urso come non vinci contro la De Filippi il sabato sera! non so perchè ma piacciono alla gran maggioranza delle persone


Gli unici a tener testa ai due che hai citato sono i seguenti: Mara Venier e Massimo Giletti. La prima, appena è tornata alla domenica, ha costretto la D'Urso a cambiare orario per non andarci contro, mentre Giletti è stato l'ultimo a battere la De Filippi al sabato sera.

Ma per le solite questioni politiche, Giletti lo hanno fatto mandare via, mentre la Venier pure era stata fatta fuori dalla sinistra salvo poi ripensarci dopo i disastri tipo la Parodi a Domenica in, che è stata l'edizione meno vista di sempre.

La Cuccarini paga la lunga assenza dal piccolo schermo e le ultime comparsate di certo poco memorabili, come lo spettacolo con Heather Parisi che avrebbe dovuto riconciliarle e invece sono diventate più nemiche di prima. Però, la stessa Vita in Diretta, come ho scritto sopra, è diventata ormai un programma di cronaca nera. E' una trasmissione brutta, noiosa, non si può proprio guardare per più di un minuto.


----------



## RojoNero (11 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Gli unici a tener testa ai due che hai citato sono i seguenti: Mara Venier e Massimo Giletti. La prima, appena è tornata alla domenica, ha costretto la D'Urso a cambiare orario per non andarci contro, mentre Giletti è stato l'ultimo a battere la De Filippi al sabato sera.
> 
> Ma per le solite questioni politiche, Giletti lo hanno fatto mandare via, mentre la Venier pure era stata fatta fuori dalla sinistra salvo poi ripensarci dopo i disastri tipo la Parodi a Domenica in, che è stata l'edizione meno vista di sempre.
> 
> La Cuccarini paga la lunga assenza dal piccolo schermo e le ultime comparsate di certo poco memorabili, come lo spettacolo con Heather Parisi che avrebbe dovuto riconciliarle e invece sono diventate più nemiche di prima. Però, la stessa Vita in Diretta, come ho scritto sopra, è diventata ormai un programma di cronaca nera. E' una trasmissione brutta, noiosa, non si può proprio guardare per più di un minuto.



complimenti vedo che sei un grande esperto su queste cose


----------



## RojoNero (11 Settembre 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perche la gente è ritardata.



alla gente piacciono gli inciuci e quelle 2 sono imbattibili su ste cose... soprattutto la D'Urso


----------



## fabri47 (11 Settembre 2019)

RojoNero ha scritto:


> complimenti vedo che sei un grande esperto su queste cose


Diciamo che mi informo su tutto, per quanto riguarda l'attualità e la politica, ma anche la televisione. Anche se c'è da dire che il caso Giletti fece molto parlare all'epoca.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Settembre 2019)

Sto guardando ora. Parlano con Renzo Arbore in collegamento di "shopping compulsivo", ma che roba è??? Ahahahahahah. Trovatemi un senso  .


----------

